# 2007 VERSA 1.8 Manual



## robbiewilso (Jun 14, 2018)

the 'hat' of the clutch disc faces into the engine ad the flat back of the clutch disc is the pressure plate side correct? this is the pressure plate side yes? says T/M side?


----------

